# twee handen op een buik



## wealhtheow

How would you translate the phrase:

"Die twee zijn als vier handen op een buik."

There must be a comparable saying in English?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Normally it is "*twee* handen op een buik".
Is the expression "hand in/and glove" used in English?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

Usually you see this expression as "Ze zijn als twee handen op een buik", "They are like two hands on one stomach". I have no idea where the stomach thing comes from, but it means that those two people are very close and do everything together. It's most often said of friends, not lovers, as far as I know. I can't think of an English equivalent right of the bat, but I'm sure there are several.


----------



## Suehil

'Hand in glove' does exist in English, but it has more of a connotation of complicity than of intimacy.  
'Thick as thieves' would be nearer the mark, I think.


----------



## elroy

See this thread.


----------



## wealhtheow

Thanks everyone! Very useful.


----------

